# Weeds in Coastal Hay Field - What To Do?



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

So, I might have the opportunity to help a neighbor of mine do something with his ~40 acre field. From what he says, its been planted with Coastal Bermudagrass 3-5 years back, but no one has managed it or cut it since. He says there are some weeds in it, but thinks that if we cut it in the very near future, the coastal will grow up again and we should be able to bale it this year without having to worry about the existing weeds.

Does this sound logical?

At what point is it so weedy, that we'de need to plow the whole thing and replant it? If it needs to be no tilled, how would we find someone who does that around us?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> So, I might have the opportunity to help a neighbor of mine do something with his ~40 acre field. From what he says, its been planted with Coastal Bermudagrass 3-5 years back, but no one has managed it or cut it since. He says there are some weeds in it, but thinks that if we cut it in the very near future, the coastal will grow up again and we should be able to bale it this year without having to worry about the existing weeds.
> 
> Does this sound logical?
> 
> ...


Sure, you can spray for the weeds....a mix of 2-4d and a product like panorama, pastora, cimmiron, etc....but the real deal will be fertilizing that Bermuda. It will outpace most other grasses given adequate N rates.....cut it every 30 days and repeat.
You cannot no-till Bermuda unless it's a seeded variety. Most can only be sprigged.....not the same as no-till....post some pics during spring green-up....spray with glysophate during dormancy to control winter weeds.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I don't have any real world info, but a friend has a Coastal Bermuda field and he use to burn it before green up, he doesn't really take care of it like folks on this site do.. now it has a very heavy rye infestation and hinders his first cutting but he still does very little to rid the field of anything...

show us some pics of what you are looking at.. we all likey pics..


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Where exactly are you located? Another post without a location. The field if it has good grass can be made good with enough money in two cuttings.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

First step would to be to burn it now then spray it at green up


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here, our warm season grasses have already started to green just a little...(Dallis grass for one).

Regards, Mike


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, I went and looked at it this morning! I'm outside of Fort Worth TX by the way... The field itself really wasnt as bad as I expected, there werent any trees or anything growing there hahaha. I told him what a buddy told me - expect to shred it all, then have it sprayed...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If the rains keep missing us you might want to bale after green up weeds & all. We may be headed for another drought year. If you shred field then cut/rake for hay the rake will still windrow the dead grass & weeds. I'd rather have LIVE weeds/grass than DEAD weeds & grass in my hay bales.

PS: I'm 30 miles south of Ft. Worth.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Thanks guys, I went and looked at it this morning! I'm outside of Fort Worth TX by the way... The field itself really wasnt as bad as I expected, there werent any trees or anything growing there hahaha. I told him what a buddy told me - expect to shred it all, then have it sprayed...


NO.....If he can burn it would be the best. Your buddy and your self need to call the local ag extension agent and him come out and look at the field. He will make recommendations as to what would be the best in your area.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Find your window of opportunity when the Bermuda is dormant, and spray the field down with RoundUp. As soon as it starts to green, hit it with 2-4d and then fertilize before a rain.


----------

